# Grilled Tuna Steaks



## Mztell (Jun 27, 2005)

Tuna Steaks


*Merinade* 
olive oil
soy sauce
McCormicks Montreal Steak seasoning

Place the tuna steaks in a shallow dish/pan.
Drizzle with olive oil & soy sauce. Then sprinkle w/the Montreal Steak Seasoning.

Refrigerate for about 10 minutes prior to throwing on the grill.


----------

